# How the A/C influences in the gas consumption?



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Regarding the question in the Subject. How is the gas consumption affected by the AC?

Is the same amount consumed when it's on (no matter how fresh/cold it's) or it depend on how high/low you have the A/C running. I am still wondering how this work. Is anyone known with the subject?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I've seen official sites of different kinds claiming that having the engine drive the compressor for the aircon increases fuel consumption by 6.5%, 10% and 20%. Take your pick. How these figures are established or where they originate I don't know.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I've always wondered about this as well, but also have considered how the extra fuel consumption of the A/C compares to extra fuel consumption from the drag of having windows and/or sunroof open. 

definatly to much thinking time!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Me, I just need to know if it makes a difference having it at low or at full blast or if it's the same as soon as you turn the A/C on and no matter what kind of setting you have it on.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> I've always wondered about this as well, but also have considered how the extra fuel consumption of the A/C compares to extra fuel consumption from the drag of having windows and/or sunroof open.
> 
> definatly to much thinking time!



I was watching that show Mythbusters and they dealt with this topic. They used Ford Explorers with the same amount of fuel in the tanks. Both cars were driven around an oval track at the same speed. (they used cruise control) One had the A/C on and the other had the windows down. The car with the A/C on ran out of gas much sooner than the car with the windows down.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

xtrailer said:


> Me, I just need to know if it makes a difference having it at low or at full blast or if it's the same as soon as you turn the A/C on and no matter what kind of setting you have it on.


I don't think it matters. the air is blown into the car by a blower motor.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

This thread has brought to mind the amount of cars that have A/C as standard these days. Would it be too pessimistic at this juncture to say;

WE'RE ALL DOOMED!

So turn it off whenever you can.

In fact, don't drive your car.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn gas guzzling SUV owners! Can't have the windows open for fear of choking on their own smog! 

Now i have a valid excuse for having the window open rather than a/c on when the girlfriend starts complaining!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

A VERY small price to pay if you wanna drive in comfort and get shielded from a 40 degree heat outside, who cares about fuel consumption when you're driving comfortably and not sweating your backside off??


----------



## madags (Aug 14, 2007)

*Fuel increase by using A/C*

I actually made some comparisons using same conditions (road type, gas type, speed, etc) and can tell you that running with the A/C on resulted on a 10% increased fuel consumption on my 2003 X-Trail.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL @ sulphur man!!

You can spot someone from the UK a mile off


----------

